# Northstar Mountain Top Kennels Ainley Bittercreek Deerskin



## toby0987 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok, I'm in the market for a 2 hole Dog Box. I researched around and got the specs on a 42x38 box, insulated with an exhaust fan, louvered doors and sides. Here is what I came up with

Mountain Top: $2572 shipped for a Stainless Steel, $2372 for Aluminum

Bittercreek: $2254 shipped for a Stainless Steel, $1974 for Aluminum

Ainley: still waiting on quote

Northstar: $1598

Deerskin: unable to make that small of a box without a drawer to put it up above wheel wheels due to the thickness of their insulation (so $2900 with drawer-so not comparable)

From what I have read on the forum, the Ainley is premier in quality. All the companies contacted had excellent customer service and were great to work with. 
MTCK-sent me a written quote within 20 minutes of the request
Bittercreek-had me write out the quote during the conversation on the phone
Ainley-real busy and is in process of writing up quote
Northstar-quote over the phone

MTCK-3 weeks out from order date
Bittercreek-3 weeks out from order date
Ainley-18 weeks out from order date
Northstar-9 weeks out from order date, but would get in sooner if needed it.

Does anybody have experience with Northstar? The plastic box does seem to make sense as far as being cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter. It seems like a good product at a very competive price. Any thoughts or opinions especially from the owners of the Northstars would be great.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

If you want a top quality box, that will last your lifetime if cared for properly, your answer was in your post.

Ainley, to busy to give you a quote = there building boxes
Ainley, 18 weeks out?? == busy building quality dog boxes.

Ainley, worth the wait, worth the price, worth the piece of mind you have the safest, most reliable customer friendly business making your dog box.

Dave


----------



## toby0987 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ainley emailed me back- aluminum box is 1670 and a ss box is 1915
Talked to northstar plastics kennel-he said his box is 13-17 degrees cooler compared to a metal box with 3 inches of insulation. It does make sense with all things equal that a white plastic box will be cooler in the summer compared to a metal box. 
Ainley boxes seem to be top of the line for metal boxes and I'm sure their resale will be better. However northstar box is white plastic with the same amentities so why wouldn't the plastic box be cooler?


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

You might also want to try these dog box manufactures, Kline Line, Creative Sports Supply, Diamond Deluxe, and Jones Dog Boxes and Trailers, Also Fireline or Fineline makes a real nice box as well. It pays to check around. But from what I've heard on her Ainley is the choice on the retriever website for most people.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

toby0987 said:


> Ainley emailed me back- aluminum box is 1670 and a ss box is 1915
> Talked to northstar plastics kennel-he said his box is 13-17 degrees cooler compared to a metal box with 3 inches of insulation. It does make sense with all things equal that a white plastic box will be cooler in the summer compared to a metal box.
> Ainley boxes seem to be top of the line for metal boxes and I'm sure their resale will be better. However northstar box is white plastic with the same amentities so why wouldn't the plastic box be cooler?


I am surprised that Ainley was less for the SS then the others because of their quality and reputation. If you can wait, I would go Ainley, but I understand waiting 4.5 months. I have a Bittercreek aluminum and it is a good box.


----------

